# z is a stand up guy



## jackcracka (Aug 16, 2013)

Z thank you for following through an makin right my last order. You are a solid muthafuka and deserve my respect an loyalty. Thank you sir.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2013)

jackcracka, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Aug 16, 2013)

.....    ???


----------



## Sherk (Aug 16, 2013)

Is this Z's alter? Lol.


----------



## brazey (Aug 17, 2013)

Wrong forum! Repost in the sponsor forum.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 17, 2013)

Z is great bro mods please move this!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2013)

Z will always have a place with me. I do support psl bow, but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend z to anyone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevekc73 (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome aboard jackcracka!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 18, 2013)

late welcome


----------



## SlappyTX (Sep 25, 2013)

interesting introduction.


----------

